# Once Again!!!!!!!!!!!! They Elude Me.



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Powershifts That Are For Sale 2 States Away From Me.https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/356767209279391/ Log into Facebook Log into Facebook Toro snowblower 1132 - farm & garden - by owner - sale


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Wow that 1132 is new old stock mint!
How many shipping containers filled with Power Shifts do you own? Collecting watches takes up very little space btw


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Pics Of Some Of Them.




























*


----------



## Beanhead (Oct 17, 2021)

Toro - 24”- 2 Stage Snow Blower - farm & garden - by owner - sale Is this what you are looking for


----------

